# Snow sticks in my bucket-coating???



## 660grizzlyguy (Dec 16, 2020)

7' snow bucket works great, but the snow was a little wet today. So now there is 6-8" caked in the bucket. The paint is good, so it should be slippery. Should I be waxing the inside? Pam spray would get expensive. Not too crazy about banging around with a shovel in the new bucket, to clean it out every time, and introducing rust. What do you guys do?


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

You can spray it with diesel fuel to prevent the sticking. Diesel is used in a lot of applications as a release agent, but can be an environmental problem if over applied. It should not hurt the paint. There are several commercial release agents on the market, but they are really expensive for the average joe. Pam may be the cheapest of the lot. A neighbor uses olive oil, but that is costly as well.


----------



## jakobege (Mar 12, 2021)

you can try Silicone spray also motor oil can work just fine there is Teflon spray too and car wax. I heard some people use it but I haven't tried it honestly.192.168.100.1 192.168.1.1


----------

